# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  1.12.1 bot request!

## voemoe

Hello there, my name is voemoe and im new ot this forum!
I rescently started playing on a 1.12.1 server(vanilla) and was wondering if there is any bot of some sort for that version? such as gathering and questing, maybe even fishing!
Im glad for any help i can get!

Best regards.

----------


## Chucksta

I've got the Pirox fishbot that works on Vanilla WoW, and I do use it on 1.12.1 :-)

Anyone know where I can upload it to, so that others can grab it ? --- *EDIT: resolved thanks to daniel643*  :Smile: 

Also, does anyone know if the Pirox bot's source files were released ?

I just checked the version of the bot and I actually have two (use 7zip to unzip it - http://www.7-zip.org/):
*version 2.3.3* - works on Vanilla WoW version 1.12.1 *Download here*
*version 3.5.0* - Worked on Cataclysm (I've not used it for at least 6 months)

I'm attempting (note *attempting*) to get into proper bot creation... more than just simple macros (EVE mining), and I am basing my first one on the original Pirox fish bot  :Smile:  ... all my own code, just copying the look and feel and operation (not code, just how it works) on the Pirox bot. Just to get myself started  :Smile: 

Further searching and I have found a version of PWNBoxer that works on 1.12.1, so if anyone wants these useful tools and knows how I can get it to them, then shout.
File sizes:
*Fishbot version 2.3.3 - 35mb
**Fishbot* *version 3.5.0 - 567kb
PWNBoxer - 4.7mb*

----------


## daniel643

> I've got the Pirox fishbot that works on Vanilla WoW, and I do use it on 1.12.1 :-)
> 
> Anyone know where I can upload it to, so that others can grab it ? 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Pirox bots source files were released ?
> 
> I just checked the version of the bot and I actually have two:
> *version 2.3.3* - works on Vanilla WoW version 1.12.1
> *version 3.5.0* - Worked on Cataclysm (I've not used for at least 6 months)
> ...



Upload it on 2shared - file upload and sharing
very easy! I'm looking forward into getting that fishes!

----------


## Chucksta

Hey, sorry not been around for the last week or so, I'll upload to that place now....

------------------------------------------------

I have now uploaded it to the site daniel stated (thanks, Daniel), and I named the file "Vanilla WoW Fishing Bot". I have not named it by its creator, just in case Blizzard is actively removing them.
.
I've added the download link to my 1st post, which is the 2nd post in this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Orjanlax

> Hey, sorry not been around for the last week or so, I'll upload to that place now....
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have now uploaded it to the site daniel stated (thanks, Daniel), and I named the file "Vanilla WoW Fishing Bot". I have not named it by its creator, just in case Blizzard is actively removing them.
> .
> I've added the download link to my 1st post, which is the 2nd post in this thread


2shared seems to be down atm, hope it will be up soon.

I think this will solve my ingame time problem a little ^^ Working 12h 5 times a week is a bitch, So i have to better enjoy my few hours of game time, dont want to waste it on farming some stupid fishies  :Frown: 

Will look if 2shared is up later this evening and thank you alot for sharing!!  :Cool:

----------


## outcast1104

A real bot for 1.12.1 would be awesome.. there seems to not be a single one ALL OVER TEH INTERWEBZ. unbeliveable..

----------


## Apotheose

May I have the link to pwnboxer please? Thank you.

----------


## RealPsojed

Chucksta, you could have at least checked the files...
*Fishbot v2.3.3* - 35 MEGABYTES, versus *Fishbot 3.5.0* - 0,5MEGABYTE? Are you kidding? Those 35 megs are useless screenshots, doh!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388389/Pir...Bot_v2.3.3.rar (1,3MB)

And I found a version of pwnboxer via torrents. According to their forum, it should work well with any wow version.
! Not tested ! - I'm not a multiboxer, at least not yet  :Wink: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/48388389/pwn...02.0215.01.rar (4,6MB)

----------


## Tavarish45

I recently just made a gold bot for Feenix wow vanilla on the pvp server. Its works just fine but is a little slow. It generates 36g/h but if left over night you could be adding on 300g a night for doing nothing! Thats 3 Epics. Developed in the U.S.A., im not Chinese, guaranteed.

----------


## shiruya

i need help  :Frown:  my bot will not found my bobber :/ only cast fishing every 10 sec new :8

----------


## Goblinx

Can some1 re-upload fishbot for vanilla wow? Links are dead (

----------


## Ymovement

Old threat, but im looking for a fishbot for version 1.12.1 as well.. And all links are dead indeed... Anyone who can hook us up?

I tried Mr fish it 1.0.4 but that crashes after i press start.

----------


## WiNiFiX

It crashes because you most likely using windows 8 or 10 and it was written for windows 7 or lower.
Fix: install windows 7, or search forums - I myself have shared source for a 1.12.1 fishbot loads of times.

----------


## Kyler Prater

I have one that I have made, it is in Beta right now, works well. try it out pm me any errors you happen to find  :Cool: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iybbz76qac...TA%5D.rar?dl=0

----------


## Ymovement

I installed win7 in a VM but when i start mr fish it 1.0.4 is still crashes

----------


## JiggyPlayboy

> I have one that I have made, it is in Beta right now, works well. try it out pm me any errors you happen to find 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iybbz76qac...TA%5D.rar?dl=0


Nice try slut.

ALYac Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
AVG PSW.Generic12.CBKR 20160108
Ad-Aware Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
AhnLab-V3 Backdoor/Win32.Dodiw 20160107
Antiy-AVL Trojan/Win32.SGeneric 20160108
Arcabit Trojan.Graftor.D38E71 20160108
Avast Win32:Evo-gen [Susp] 20160108
Avira BDS/Backdoor.A.8031 20160108
BitDefender Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
Comodo TrojWare.Win32.TrojanDropper.Sysn.CH 20160108
DrWeb Trojan.WebPick.9115 20160108
ESET-NOD32 Win32/Spy.Agent.OSD 20160108
Emsisoft Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 (B) 20160108
F-Secure Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
Fortinet W32/Agent.OSD!tr 20160108
GData Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
Ikarus Backdoor.Win32.Dodiw 20160108
Jiangmin Trojan/Generic.bhtfw 20160108
K7AntiVirus Riskware ( 0040eff71 ) 20160108
K7GW Riskware ( 0040eff71 ) 20160108
Kaspersky HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic 20160108
Malwarebytes Trojan.Stealer.ORM 20160108
McAfee BackDoor-FCXS!BE6FD45780D5 20160108
McAfee-GW-Edition BehavesLike.Win32.PWSZbot.fc 20160108
MicroWorld-eScan Gen:Variant.Graftor.233073 20160108
Microsoft Backdoor:Win32/Dodiw.A 20160108
NANO-Antivirus Trojan.Win32.Dodiw.duviir 20160108
Qihoo-360 QVM11.1.Malware.Gen 20160108
Rising PE:Malware.Generic(Thunder)!1.A1C4 [F] 20160108
SUPERAntiSpyware Trojan.Agent/Gen-Malagent 20160108
Symantec SAPE.Heur.a4cd 20160107
TrendMicro-HouseCall HT_DODIW_EJ20007C.UVPM 20160108
Zillya Trojan.Agent.Win32.560310 20160107
AVware 20160108
AegisLab 20160108
Agnitum 20160107
Alibaba 20160108
Baidu-International 20160107
Bkav 20160108
ByteHero 20160108
CAT-QuickHeal 20160108
CMC 20160107
ClamAV 20160108
Cyren 20160108
F-Prot 20160107
Panda 20160107
Sophos 20160108
Tencent 20160108
TheHacker 20160107
TrendMicro 20160108
VBA32 20160107
VIPRE 20160108
ViRobot 20160108
Zoner 20160108
nProtect 20160108

----------


## WiNiFiX

https://github.com/winifix/Fishbot-1.12.1

----------


## ciras91

There is vanillabotter, but not free

----------


## Evilpookie

> https://github.com/winifix/Fishbot-1.12.1


How does one even launch this?

Edit: nvm, got one to work

----------


## puddycat

how did u get it to launch?

----------


## WiNiFiX

@puddycat - rocket science and magic 
Step 1 - google how to open C# programs [with some magic you will see "Visual Studio"]
Step 2 - download visual studio with rocket science
Step 3 - open the .sln file and press F5 to build & run the program.
Step 4 - have a working fishing bot.

If google wasnt around you would need to do it with rocket science alone, that would be harder - magic helps alot.

----------


## zloak

> @puddycat - rocket science and magic 
> Step 1 - google how to open C# programs [with some magic you will see "Visual Studio"]
> Step 2 - download visual studio with rocket science
> Step 3 - open the .sln file and press F5 to build & run the program.
> Step 4 - have a working fishing bot.
> 
> If google wasnt around you would need to do it with rocket science alone, that would be harder - magic helps alot.




Well its fishing, but I cant make it to loot the fishes, the bot just throwing out the skill nothing else

----------


## aphexlox

Bump, links are dead again. Anyone got a fresh place to host the files? Looking for a fishing bot for 1.12.1, thanks!

----------


## mavrock

Hello
Excuse my English  :Wink: 
I know the programmer here do not like Autoit
but if you can not find a bot. I can publish the source of my basic fishing bot 1.12.1.5875

----------


## firsttime

> @puddycat - rocket science and magic 
> Step 1 - google how to open C# programs [with some magic you will see "Visual Studio"]
> Step 2 - download visual studio with rocket science
> Step 3 - open the .sln file and press F5 to build & run the program.
> Step 4 - have a working fishing bot.
> 
> If google wasnt around you would need to do it with rocket science alone, that would be harder - magic helps alot.


Could you be more spesific about the building part please?
It doesnt build it automatically and I couldn't find tutorials for this

----------


## chobogosu

Still looking for 1.12.1. Please reupload  :Smile: 

I am particularly interested in 2.3.3 pirox fishbot or 1.0.0 mrFishit.

Thank you!

----------

